# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Venta de plantines de olivos para aceite de oliva, variedaes Arbequina y Koroneiki

## RafaelPflucker

_Estimados compañeros del grupo._  _Tenemos en Israel para entrega inmediata las siguientes variedades de olivos para aceite:_ _._ _Arbequina: % aceite 25-27%, calidad de aceite Muy Alta, tamaño de fruto Pequeño, Contenido de polyphenol bajo, pais de origen primario España  7000 plantas._ _Koroneiki: % aceite 24-28%, calidad de aceite Muy Alta, tamaño de fruto muy pequeño, Contenido de polyphenol muy alto, pais de origen primario Gecia  10.000 plantas._  _El producto es planta para sembrar en vivero._  _Puesto en Lima Peru. 
-- 
Saludos 
Rafael Pflucker_  _Rpflucker@gmail.com_Temas similares: Proveedores de aceite de oliva Vendo Aceite de Oliva de Yauca Vendo Aceite de Oliva, Aceitunas sevillanas y Nueces Vendo Aceite de Oliva de Yauca Vendo Aceite de oliva extra-virgen de exportación

----------

